# Online design software non flashed based



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering what online design software is out there that is non flash based? So far the only one that I found is deco network. Are there any others. Also what is deco network coded as if not a flash based program.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Surge (Dec 22, 2012)

Checkout : DragToShirt jQuery Plugin

It looks free, but it's alpha software, so integrating this could possibly produce a lot of bugs. But it seems to function properly in the demo.

That seems to be built off jquery, but I would really opt for something being built in HTML5

for e.g http://www.riaxe.com/tshirtapphtml5

HTML5 is going to kill Flash in the future.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Surge, thanks for those links..I like the HTML 5 designer lacks a few features like ....outlining the text, curving the text. But wow pretty cool. I've been reading up on HTML 5 since your post and yes there are many benefits compared to flash. I'm going to contact that site and see if they will customize that designer for me ? Of course all dependent on price...after all we print t shirts for a living.

Again thanks !

Would love to hear more info


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Surge,

I was able to have Skype conversation with riaxe.com. They said they are in the process of updating the HTML 5 designer with a few more features as well as a easy product up loader to enter new blank products and .svg clip art files on the admin side the next release is about 4 weeks. And they want $1000.00 US.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how to figure out what programming langue is used to make some of these design program ? Can it be done by looking at view source code in a browser ? Flas is pretty easy to figure out because when I use my iPad the designer won't load. I guessing custom ink . Com was made with Ruby on Rails because there hiring for jobs page says there looking for someone with ruby on rail programming knowledge.


----------



## smartfx (Mar 14, 2013)

Gambit said:


> Surge,
> 
> I was able to have Skype conversation with riaxe.com. They said they are in the process of updating the HTML 5 designer with a few more features as well as a easy product up loader to enter new blank products and .svg clip art files on the admin side the next release is about 4 weeks. And they want $1000.00 US.


 
Hi there, just curious, did you get any joy from contacting riaxe.com?


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I've had a preview of the new ShirtTools which is written in Java Script (not Java like Deco Network) so it is much smoother in comparison. It has two print modes which can be DTG or Vinyl, If you are in vinyl mode the software increases the price everytime a new colour is added and you get a vector art download for the vinyl cutter. This pricing per colour feature was not possible in Deco Network which was really annoying. Also you can upload your own fonts. There was much more stuff cool as well, It had multi-stores and you don't have to pay monthly fees to use it ShirtTools | Online T-shirt Designer Software


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

John Wilson said:


> I've had a preview of the new ShirtTools which is written in Java Script (not Java like Deco Network) so it is much smoother in comparison. It has two print modes which can be DTG or vinyl, If you are in vinyl mode the software increases the price everytime a new colour is added and you get a vector art download for the vinyl cutter. This pricing per colour feature was not possible in Deco Network which was really annoying. Also you can upload your own fonts. There was much more stuff cool as well, It had multi-stores and you don't have to pay monthly fees to use it ShirtTools | Online T-shirt Designer Software


After years dealing with multiple on-line design studios you come to accept that none of them are perfect for everyone. Each and everyone of them has "holes". Just trying to come up with all the unique needs for screening, DTG, dye sublimation, vinyl, embroidery must be a nightmare for developers.

One thing to keep in mind when looking for a solution like this or any niche software is to look what your you are trying to accomplish short and long term and the cost associated with such needs. Some people may need just a very basic system and that will surfice for them in the future while others want state of the art solution that is enhanced to stay ahead of ones competitors. 

Great to think there is no monthly cost associated with the software but in reality in most cases there are on-going cost. One simple one is hosting cost.

Furthermore the entire software industry has begun some time ago to shift to a subscription base model for several reasons. Low cost entry point and more important it is virtually impossible, especially with niche markets, for a developer to generate enough revenue from software sales alone to offer support and enhancements thus in most cases if you want such you will most likely pay additional for enhancements and support. That actually is a positive not a negative as without this on-going revenue stream the company will fail in a short amount of time. Again these add to the monthly cost of ownership as well.

The real trick is to do as much homework as you can. Visit live sites that are similar to your business. Figure out what you "need" and what you "want". Things like multiple stores is a basic feature all of them have - what is unique amongst the larger solutions is the ability to be a fulfillment center and sign up affiliates. This is where the real money is at and lets you become a mini Zazzle/Café Press.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Riderz

I’m the developer behind ShirtTools and I would like to offer my response to a few of the statements in your post.

Subscription based software can be dangerous, especially on a platform that you have trusted to build your whole online business upon. What if the developer goes out of business? What if they decide to jack up the fees? What if they get bought out and the new owner takes the platform in another direction? So many questions but one simple answer… It's out of your control and there is nothing you can do about it. I could have easily gone subscription based but that has never been my plan.



Riderz Ready said:


> Great to think there is no monthly cost associated with the software but in reality in most cases there are on-going cost. One simple one is hosting cost.



Yes you need hosting space, and we recommend Bluehost at $3.95 per month. It’s your hosting space and your software for life.



Riderz Ready said:


> for a developer to generate enough revenue from software sales alone to offer support and enhancements thus in most cases if you want such you will most likely pay additional for enhancements and support. That actually is a positive not a negative as without this on-going revenue stream the company will fail in a short amount of time. Again these add to the monthly cost of ownership as well.



That is not correct. We're still here after 7 years and busier than ever. The demand for this type of software is huge and because our product translates into any language and works with any currency it has given us a truly global market place. Now that we output vector art and vector text with a custom color palette we appeal to many other industries and not just garment decorators.

I agree with your final statement, *do your homework!* I recommend you compare solutions by asking real people (by this I mean non techie types) to create designs and checkout successfully because these are your everyday customers. If they struggle and get frustrated then bang goes your sale.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi Riderz
> 
> I’m the developer behind ShirtTools and I would like to offer my response to a few of the statements in your post.
> 
> ...


First my opinion is based on my 5+ years experience with on-line design systems and 20+ years in software solutions. Unlike you my comments are not based on trying to sell a system to people on this forum. I have zero skin in the game. 

I can assure you software that has no reoccurring revenue is very close to a pyramid scheme in how it matures then crashes. Very easy to maintain and grow in the infancy stages but as customer base grows so do cost. It is very simple math that there is a point when sales of new systems can not generate enough revenue to support existing customers and enhance the product. 

Using your logic of the dangers of subscription based software one can expand your theory to all proprietary software. If you want to use your argument to the extent you do then one should take it one step further and move right past Shirt Tools and invest ones time and money into Open T-shirts. 

It is hard to determine real cost of ownership as I am not familiar with your software or your company. How would one find out more information as the link in your signature seems to be nothing more than a countdown page with the link broken to Facebook.

Is there a cost to upgrade? Is there cost for support or do you offer such free of charge to people who purchased the software? Some of the new features, vector downloads, you are touting has been out by the main players for years. 

I summary my comments have zero to do with Shirt Tools and everything to do with software, cost of ownership and one understanding what their goals are with a solution before jumping into a decision. The real cost of any of these solutions is not the money paid but the time one invests in bringing a turnkey solution live. Few have any idea what it takes to load a system and bring it live. That is ones real cost.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> I can assure you software that has no reoccurring revenue is very close to a pyramid scheme in how it matures then crashes. Very easy to maintain and grow in the infancy stages but as customer base grows so do cost. It is very simple math that there is a point when sales of new systems can not generate enough revenue to support existing customers and enhance the product.


 
I would love you to show me the simple maths. Please go ahead...



Riderz Ready said:


> Using your logic of the dangers of subscription based software one can expand your theory to all proprietary software. If you want to use your argument to the extent you do then one should take it one step further and move right past Shirt Tools and invest ones time and money into Open T-shirts.



Firstly, we wanted a non-flash designer. Open T-Shirt is a great product but IMHO the designer front end is too complex for mom and pop. I wanted it to be dead simple because that's what every day folk (customers) understand.




Riderz Ready said:


> How would one find out more information as the link in your signature seems to be nothing more than a countdown page with the link broken to Facebook.


 
The Facebook link works fine, PM if you are still struggling and I will walk you through how a Facebook like button works. You can find out more by signing up on the holding page as we release more info nearer the launch date... *checks e-mail*... Looks like you already did 



Riderz Ready said:


> Is there a cost to upgrade? Is there cost for support or do you offer such free of charge to people who purchased the software? Some of the new features, vector downloads, you are touting has been out by the main players for years.


 
We've always supported the designer module for life and in 7 years there has never been an issue with it. The cart is opencart which has a massive user base and active community/forum, there are help videos and a comprehensive manual. If the customer can't find the answer then we are always here to help.

There will no charge for customers who want to upgrade from V4 to V5 as long as they purchased in the last 12 months. For customers who purchased over 12 months ago they can get the new version for 20% of what you are paying yearly for your current hosted solution. Bug & security fixes are free for life.

BTW. I don't believe I touted that vector downloads were something new? But whilst we're on the subject I would like to tap into your 5 years of experience and ask you to tell me how many major players offer the ability to upload their own fonts as well as pick from the complete range of 600+ Google fonts and download any of them as vector art in not just outline format but source format too? Can they price by color as well? I see You missed that last part out, perhaps by accident?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You keep wanting to make this about your software and my comments have zero to do with your solution and everything to do with cost of software and the simple concept that no solution is right for everyone. Every solution has holes. Every solution has unique features. 

Once you have a functioning web site I will try to educate myself more on your specific solution.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Surge said:


> Checkout : DragToShirt jQuery Plugin
> 
> It looks free, but it's alpha software, so integrating this could possibly produce a lot of bugs. But it seems to function properly in the demo.
> 
> ...


That jQuery plugin is just an API to Spreadshirt. If you are making your own products ??? Unless you have access to source code and you can code, then you can only be just a middle man for Spreadshirt, which may be OK for some.


----------



## an0nym0u5 (Jan 14, 2014)

Check the new application from Riaxe. Seems to have all the options possible in HTML5


http://www.riaxe.com/html5-tshirt-designer-application


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, I too have been looking into online design. 
I currently use wordpress for my site. There are a couple of plugins. But they seem slow and clumsy.
I've been impressed with Shirt Tools but I wish the entry point wasn't so steep. 
But I certainly don't want to be renting my software at the current costs.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

aimagedesign said:


> Yes, I too have been looking into online design.
> I currently use wordpress for my site. There are a couple of plugins. But they seem slow and clumsy.
> I've been impressed with Shirt Tools but I wish the entry point wasn't so steep.
> But I certainly don't want to be renting my software at the current costs.


I don't quite think Shirt tools is completely ready yet.
Its missing alot of features and when I tried the demo site I actually got a bug just trying to load a .jpg into the designer. 

It does however look very promising and I would of liked to try a demo but I cant see it worth the $1000 yet.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

After posting here the developer of Shirt tools contacted me straight away to find out what the issue I was talking about was. We talked and the issue was fixed straight away and now images auto resize on upload which makes it nice on an ipad.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm fairly certain I'll get ShirtTools in the next 30 days, compared to DecoNetwork. I want access to my own codebase to add features, and that's huge. Plus, ShirtTools will cost me 6 months of DecoNetwork.

$1000 is *cheap*. If you sell 100-200 shirts, you've paid for the software.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

treefox2118 said:


> I'm fairly certain I'll get ShirtTools in the next 30 days, compared to DecoNetwork. I want access to my own codebase to add features, and that's huge. Plus, ShirtTools will cost me 6 months of DecoNetwork.
> 
> $1000 is *cheap*. If you sell 100-200 shirts, you've paid for the software.


I agree $1000 is cheap and I love the idea of running it on my own locally hosted server. Shirt tools demo site is actually really quick and once a few more features are added I think I will be buying Shirt tools as well.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah i've went with Shirttools, can't complain on the price either plus the bonus being once paid for its yours no matter what..... oh and it works!


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I went with DecoNetwork since I'm not a coder. I'd love to learn but time isn't something I have a lot of right now.


----------



## asdrew94 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, 

Have you had a good experience with riaxe.com? My company is looking for an online tshirt designer in HTML5. Any input you have will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have finally taken the leap and purchased Shirt Tools which should be up and running soon.

After previously using Deco Network I found these as major benefits for shirt tools 

After using Deconetwork previously I chose to go with Shirttools.

The major reasons I chose to go with Shirt tools.

1. Built on open cart I can customise anything I want extensions are very cheap and easy to find. With Deco you are stuck with what they give you and I found a lot of options missing or incomplete.

2. I can run it on any server I choose. With Deco I found there servers to be very slow and unresponsive at times.

3. Shirt tools designer isn't as advanced as Deco networks but its still only new and it works incredible well on mobile devices and is so much quicker then the other designers out there.


----------



## smartfx (Mar 14, 2013)

I use shirt tools. its awesome.

great customer support too


----------



## kombi (Oct 24, 2012)

TPrintDesigner - Have you added curved text to your software?

Have you released a version for opencart 2.0


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

kombi said:


> TPrintDesigner - Have you added curved text to your software?
> 
> Have you released a version for opencart 2.0


---Shirt Tool lacks of basic futures. We planed to go with it. After did some research, we decide to not buy it until it has more basic futures.


----------



## Saulevas (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Online design software non flashed based (bad experience)*

Hi everyone.

Not sure if this topic is still relevant but I had really bad experience with Design Tool from designstool.org
This one's a component for Joomla and because I was building a t-shirt store on Joomla & Virtuemart this seemed like a decent choice. Although the price was quite high ($899) but it was nothing compared to other similar tools for Joomla. Mr. Dangcv (the developer) was very kind at first answering all questions that I had before purchasing. But that was until I purchased the component... The user manual that came with the component had nothing useful in it and was full of grammar mistakes (something that says a lot about professionalism). I was unable to install the component although I have more that six years experience with Joomla. After trying to contact the developer for three days he finally agreed to install his component on my server. I should have known that this was just the beginning of my problems. 
After the component was installed the bugs came popping up. I lost count of how many times I tried to contact the developer asking him to fix the bugs and he just kept on promising but really doing nothing. 
Generally it seemed like I'm speaking to a completely different person each time I contacted him (he had no clue of what we had talked about the day before). I had to hire a programmer form the side to fix bugs that Mr. Dangcv couldn't (despite this being his creation).
All this fixing took almost four months. I can't even tell you how mad my client was. 
In the end when everything else seemed to work I asked Mr. Dangcv one last time why can't a customer upload his own image and the answer he gave me was a final stroke. The answer sounded something like this: "...oh yeah, this function is not available on your server... because it's a shared server and you can't activate ImageKick on a shared server...". When I asked him why didn't he give me this information earlier despite the fact that he knew my website ran on a shared server he said that it wasn't his responsibility. 
This lack of incompetence amazes me! 

I must admit that before purchasing this component I had some doubts about the competence of this professional after reading reviews at www.freelancer.com/u/mvccoder.html but despite that I still decided to have a go. 

Now I moved to Wordpress & Woocommerce, found at least three great plug-ins and about to finish my project. 
I simply regret the time I spent trying to have everything fixed and, of course, $899. 

Regards
Saul


----------



## teetalkies (Oct 27, 2014)

Kindly share the three plugins and your site URL. 
We are developing our woocommerce site, it would be of much help.


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok so happy found this thread. I am getting ready to build my site. Glad to see other things than ink soft. But I did the shirt tools demo on my iPad to test and it worked I would say good! not flawless but better than most on this thing. The one thing I did not see on the shirt tools demo was a couple of things that maybe some one can answer for me

Is there a lot of clip art that are actually good like ink soft has and is it easy to change things like on ink soft. 

Last I could not see a text changer meaning to curve or arch the text and so forth does shirt tools do that or have I just missed it?

I really like the idea of a flat fee and ink soft is pretty pricey. But I am not trying to do this twice so want the best the first time around. 

Can someone give me Advice on this as I want to get this going asap 

Last can someone tell me how there customer service is at shirt tools or ink soft thanks!!


----------



## Saulevas (May 3, 2013)

teetalkies said:


> Kindly share the three plugins and your site URL.
> We are developing our woocommerce site, it would be of much help.


Hi.

The ones I mean are:
WordPress - Fancy Product Designer - WooCommerce plugin | CodeCanyon
WordPress - Woocommerce Products Designer | CodeCanyon
WordPress - WooCommerce Custom T-Shirt Designer | CodeCanyon

Hope you'll find something you need.


----------

